# seeds to washington state



## process 0238 (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone orderd seeds to washington state and if so did u get a private mailbox or straight to your house?


----------



## I Eat Valium (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes. Dr. Chronic. To non-growing friends house.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, yes, and yes. The Doc has always been immediate and efficient.Hope this helps.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

yes,  I send them to my Moms house..lol...and use sissters name..lol..


http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/indoor_marijuana_seeds.html


----------

